# Stoppie lernen WIE?



## oliver12 (2. April 2012)

hi leute, wie kann man am besten einen stoppie lernen?
habe ein corratec mountainbike, 1000 preisklasse mit scheibenbremsen und gute federgabel, von dem her müsste es klappen


----------



## Flo_36 (3. April 2012)

wieso suchst Du nicht mal, dass wurde schon mehrfach diskutiert.

z.B. hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389068&highlight=stoppie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill34 (17. April 2012)

Hey, also en stoppie lernt man nicht! Der kommt nach einer gewissen Zeit von alleine ( kommt aufs fahrkönnen draufan) Kopf hoch es klappt schon und wenn du nicht warten willst wie verbissen üben


----------



## Toolkid (17. April 2012)

Downhill34 schrieb:


> Hey, also en stoppie lernt man nicht! Der kommt nach einer gewissen Zeit von alleine ( kommt aufs fahrkönnen draufan) Kopf hoch es klappt schon und wenn du nicht warten willst wie verbissen üben


Was soll denn üben bringen, wenn man den nicht lernen kann? Steht der Stoppie an der Seite, bis man oft genug über den Lenker gegangen ist und kommt dann her, weil er die Fehlversuche nicht mehr mit ansehen kann?


----------



## Downhill34 (17. April 2012)

^^ nein so ist das nicht gemeint, aber du musst erst ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln , glaub mir das wird schon


----------



## kandyman (17. April 2012)

Einfach im Stehen bremsen bis das Hinterrad abhebt, dann langsam steigern.

Korrekt ist's erst wenn der Hintern am Hinterreifen liegt.


----------



## AlbertFat (18. April 2012)

du beugst dich nach vorne. richtig weit! dann anfangs in langsamen tempo anfahren und dann schön die vorderradbremse ziehen. das rad geht hinten automatisch hoch. du musst nur fest auf den pedalen stehen. die fußzehen nach unten


----------



## nahetalmoves (21. April 2012)

Übe doch ein wenig auf einer Wiese, dann tut das Überschlagen nicht so weh .

Langsam anfangen und immer etwas steigern. 
Zusätzlich zur Vorderradbremse die Beine anziehen.


----------



## Bremen1971 (28. April 2012)

Also - das hier sollte man schon können:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8&feature=related"]Extreme MTB Stunts!!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bei 1:47 wird es deutlich - Beine auf den Lenker und gut!


----------



## corratec4ever (28. April 2012)

Des kommt mit der Zeit


----------



## wauso (3. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbC5yVqOdI"]Danny Macaskill - Industrial Revolutions      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (25. Mai 2012)

du stehst ca. über der kurbel, vielleicht etwas nach vorne gebeugt und haust in die bremsen. arme bleiben stramm, beine wippen nach sollte das heck zu hoch kommen


----------



## marten-spaten (9. Juni 2012)

Überschlagsgefühle kannst Du vorbeugen in dem Du Dich leicht duckst und erstmal nur das Hinterrad hochkommen läßt. Spiel mit Deiner Bremse und überprüfe nach und nach die Wirkung. Arme durchdrücken und Lenker nach Vorne schieben hilft auch.
Notausstieg wäre Bocksprung über den Lenker,Bremse loslassen oder sich nochmal versuchen stark nach hinten zu lehnen.


----------



## Milo0706 (22. Juni 2012)

ou man .. Man kann es auch kompliziert machen ...  


Setzt dich auf deinen Sattel, fahr einen Berg hinunter (griffiger Asphalt und griffige Reifen bei ca. 2-3bar) und brems von 50-60km/h ganz normal runter ... Stetig stärker am Hebelchen ziehen. Die Gabel komprimiert sich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt und dann kommt der Arsch genauso ruhig hoch wie  du an der Bremse ziehst.  Machst du das ruckartig, kommt der Arsch genausp ruckartig hoch und du beißt in den Asphalt oder das VR blockiert ...


----------



## Daseca (25. Juni 2012)

Genau du beiÃt in den Asphalt bei 50km/h ððð oder du lÃ¤sst dich von nem Motorrad nen Berg runter ziehen und sobald du 100-120km/h drauf hast relativ ruckartig die Bremse ziehen.....meine Fresse..ð

Ãbe das ganze erstmal auf ner Wiese oder nem Waldboden wo keine steine sind etc das es im Falle eines Ãberschlags nicht all zu weh macht!du brauchst auch keine groÃe Geschwindigkeit da du alles mit gewichtsverlagerung machen kannst!stoppie bzw umsetzen tust du im Wald ja auch bei Spitzkehren oder langsamen techn. Passagen und net bei 60 km/h auf der waldautobahn .....


----------



## Milo0706 (25. Juni 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Genau du beiÃt in den Asphalt bei 50km/h ððð oder du lÃ¤sst dich von nem Motorrad nen Berg runter ziehen und sobald du 100-120km/h drauf hast relativ ruckartig die Bremse ziehen.....meine Fresse..ð
> 
> Ãbe das ganze erstmal auf ner Wiese oder nem Waldboden wo keine steine sind etc das es im Falle eines Ãberschlags nicht all zu weh macht!du brauchst auch keine groÃe Geschwindigkeit da du alles mit gewichtsverlagerung machen kannst!stoppie bzw umsetzen tust du im Wald ja auch bei Spitzkehren oder langsamen techn. Passagen und net bei 60 km/h auf der waldautobahn .....



Na er soll ja auch nicht bei 160km/h den Stoppie machen...

Ich meinte damit, dass er ab ca 185km/h anfÃ¤ngt herunterzubremsen und die Bremskraft kontinuirlich, langsam erhÃ¶ht. Wenn das Rad dann hochkommt hat er wenn Ã¼berhaupt nurnoch 110km/h aufÂ´m Tacho 

Das ist so viel geschmeidiger zu lernen, als es bei 5 oder 10 km/h immer wieder ruckartig zuversuchen.


----------



## rzOne20 (26. August 2012)

haha, wie geil .... ich lach hier gerade tränen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (30. August 2012)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> die fußzehen nach unten


 
Ah, guter Hinweis. Dachte, ich müsste die Handzehen nach unten nehmen...


----------



## Milo0706 (31. August 2012)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ah, guter Hinweis. Dachte, ich müsste die Handzehen nach unten nehmen...


Dann hätte er doch Fußfinger geschrieben ..


----------



## StreetDownHill (31. August 2012)

Früher hab ich die Leute gehasst die immer auf die Suchfunktion hinweisen jetzt kann ich sie verstehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389068


----------



## Renato (9. September 2012)

StreetDownHill schrieb:


> Früher hab ich die Leute gehasst die immer auf die Suchfunktion hinweisen jetzt kann ich sie verstehen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389068




Wann war denn für dich "Früher" ?

Vieleicht im Juli 2012?


----------



## 120mmBiker (13. September 2012)

mir hat geholfen erst zu bremsen und sich dan dosiert nach vorne zu lehnen bzw die füße anzuheben quasi wie beim hinterradversetzen


----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2012)

man zieht aber nicht die füße an beim versetzen bzw. beim stoppie.

Eher das gegenteil. Aus der hocke eine Bewegung nach vorn,oben machen mit dem ganzen körper...


----------

